# NJ/PA Haunt Actors/Makeup-artistst/ Prop makers WANTED!



## thecaboose1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi, 
I'm helping out a local haunted hayride, Schaefer FarmsI work at They are looking for scare actors, make up artists and prop makers! Here is a flyer for one of the job sign up meetings! If the image is too small the next meeting is on September 4th at 5:30 PM at Schaefer farms at the Kaycee's Schaefer Memorial Pavillion











It's located in Flemington NJ. There are some specific roles they are looking to fill but will take all the actors, etc they can get!

Here are the specific rolls:
--twisted circus ring leader 
-- clowns 
-- bloody twisted butcher
-- bloody butcher victim 
-- insane patients 
-- twisted evil doctor
-- stealthy quiet cloaked creatures
-- stealthy cloaked creature that becomes aggressive and vocal
-- vampires
-- devil
-- uniques characters to work the front line -- line greeter, unloaders, wagon riders --


----------



## thecaboose1 (Aug 21, 2016)

If you missed the first meeting, come to this second one! If the image is too small the new date is September 17 at 6 PM at Schaefer Farms.


----------

